# Where around Vancouver/Burnaby can I buy pure ammonia?



## PnzrDrgoon (Jun 26, 2012)

Trying to do a fishless cycle. I have been to 5 grocery stores, walmart, canadian tire, and home depot and could only find sudsy ammonia. Aquarium's West doesn't carry it. 

I bought a new tank and want to transfer my freshwater puffers into the new one. I want to change the substrate from the one in their current tank because it's not ideal for a planted tank. 

If I put in the new substrate, with the old gravel in a nylon sock, and all the rest of the decorations and plants that already have the necessary bacteria, and put the old filter material into the new filter, do you think I will need to do anything else to cycle at all? I don't want to have to go and buy another heater so would like to be able to transfer them as quickly as possible but obviously don't want to hurt them to much either.

Thoughts?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dont do the amonia thing it is unnecessary, use your old media out of your filter, get some sea chem prime and some sea chem stability for the first month double up on large water changes by the next month your good to go.
that whole fishless ammonia thing sounds insane to me, 

scratch the old gravel in a nylon sock sounds like a good way to get fish crap everywhere the biological stuff in your old filter media should do just fine with sea chem prime and sea chem stability


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

good luck on the tank


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. just use the old filter media in the new tank. some plant substrate comes with good bio and is ready to go, perfect for a new tank. i also use seachem stability to start a tank the same day. Cheers


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ha someone on my side I was just waiting on someone to slam me for saying the fishless thing was stupid,


----------



## PnzrDrgoon (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, Scherb! I'll give this a try.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Agreed...fishless cycle should only be done if you don't have the option to just use seeded filters.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

i did find some ammonia at superstore. They had it under their no name brand, if your still interested. It also took me awhile to find some before.


----------

